# V6 DIY oil change



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *Leo Yudysky* »_V6 oil change:
Well on my V6 I only needed to take off the rear belly pan. I drained the oil first before tackling the oil filter. It does really shoot out there, overshot my drain pan by 6 inches, reminds me of my youth. On the filter, I just used an american oil filter wrench and it worked great. I was afraid of the plastic 36 mm nut, which being plastic might break? Actually if you just quickly unscrew the canister and just go for it, its not so bad. My first attempt had a 'learning curve', so the next one should only take a half hour.
My filter cost $11.99 at Champion auto parts, at Car Quest they wanted $14.00 so I smartly drove all over and saved $2.00.
I changed the oil at 2500 miles, I know , I'm supposed to wait for 5,000 miles, but thats hard to do. I can't imagine waiting for 10,000 miles for a regular oil change, how do they figure that?
This oil change cost me $6.00 less than taking it to the dealer and having him do it for $34. 
So he'll do it next time for that much. 
I'm not sure a Quicklube will have the filters yet, but now that I know its that easy I don't think their highschool mechanics will mess it up any worse. They might charge $5.00 for removing the covers as they did that to me on my Durango, they called it a 'skid plate surcharge'. 
Leo from Montana
04 Touareg, Colorado Red V6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


A. I just removed my rear belly pan. You need a 10mm socket to remove total 6 bolts (four at front and two at middle). Note: a middle left bolt is about two times longer than the ohters. The front-end of the rear belly pan sits on the rear-end of of a front skid pan/plate.

B. Unlike V8's, V6's oil filter is located on LEFT a little above the bottom of the engine. (Left means driver side.). Only accessible from the bottom. You need a 36mm socket and a 6mm allen. If you don't want to remove a 6mm allen-fittable middle-silver plug, drain the oil first, and leave the engine plug open over night. In this way, all dirty oil will be drained thoroughly. I never open the filter before oil plug. 
C. Now Oil Plug question. I found a silver pan with a 19mm hex-head regular silver bolt at the rear-center bottom of the engine. Actually the plug is heading toward the back (not bottom). I have expected a 10mm allen-fitted plug. Is this the right plug?








WARNING: I suggest any DIY-to-be with one's waist size bigger than 37 inch to give up back-crawling under T-reg. I thought I was trapped & squeezed to death.











_Modified by escaflowne_song at 10:01 AM 7-6-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (escaflowne_song)*

I found a pic of V6 oil plug. It's not an allen type bolt. I think I was right. So V6 DIYers need to open only rear belly pan.

Drain plug size: M14 x 1.5 x 22 (I don't know what the 22 means. Is it a torque?)
http://www.autoparts4vw.com/ca....html

P.S. I don't have a storage to save the pic. IF anyone interested in posting a drain plug pic in lieu of me, I'll mail you a pic file.



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 10:03 AM 7-6-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

Summary

I just finished my first time DIY oil change. Very messy, but much easier than V8's.

1. V6's drain plug is a 19mm hex-head regular silver bolt at the rear-center bottom (oriented toward the back of the car, not on bottom of oil pan) of the engine. Use a long 19mm open wrench to leverage. 
2. V6's oil filter housed in a filter cap is as same size as the V8's, but located at left side of the engine, a little (8-10 inch) above the bottom of the engine. Use a 36mm socket and a 5 to 10 inch extension coupled with a 3/8 or 1/2 wrench. For better leverage, the extension is MUST to USE. Unscrew the filter cap slowly until drops of oil to come out. Put your waste pan under and open further to let oils flow down slowly to the pan. 
I hope it helps other DIYers.


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 10:59 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_
Drain plug size: M14 x 1.5 x 22 (I don't know what the 22 means. Is it a torque?)
IF anyone interested in posting a drain plug pic in lieu of me...


M=metric
14=14mm dia.
1.5=thread pitch (mm)
22=length in mm


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (escaflowne_song)*

How much oil does a V6 take? How many quarts?
I know the V8 is 7.9 quarts, what is the V6?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (Stuart_MI)*

I've read the V6 holds 6.7 quarts.


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I've read the V6 holds 6.7 quarts.

Anyone else? Is this the correct number?


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (Stuart_MI)*

Yes, 6.6 or 6.7-quarts is correct, assuming that your remove oils in the filter/housing thoroughly.


----------



## norbtx (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (escaflowne_song)*

Can you use an oil pump to do the oil change. On my Mercedes, its designed that way, very easy and mess free. They even put the filter on top. I wonder if VW intended the same with the Treg?


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (norbtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *norbtx* »_Can you use an oil pump to do the oil change. On my Mercedes, its designed that way, very easy and mess free. They even put the filter on top. I wonder if VW intended the same with the Treg? 

You can, but the filter access is from below


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

the dipstick design doesnt really allow all the oil to be removed with a suction pump, on m-b and bmw the tube goes all the way to the bottom of the pan vw doesnt, they should retrofit the new jetta filter housing to the tourag ..it has a drain valve that you can screw a tool with a hose into it...works awesome, you just dont need it on the new jetta......probably half a mil in development and it isnt nessacery, so put it to good use right?


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (escaflowne_song)*

Does anyone KNOW if there is any real difference in the V6 & V8 oil filters? Can you use the same filter for both cars??? 
I own 2x 2005 Touaregs
I own a V6 & V8
Several filter mfrs market the SAME filter for both engines. 
According to my VW parts tech, they even look the same, except for the fact that the vw oem v8 filter includes an extra o-ring. 
But HENGST, the company mfr the vw oem filters shows a difference on their schematic. Hengst shows the dimmensions of area "C" to be larger for the V8 filter. Hengst shows c to be 40mm for the V6 and 57.5 for the V8. So how is it possible for one filter to fit both cars??








tried to insert a photo but its not working... its the hole that has plastic clips thats a different size


----------



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (mrogge)*

If anyone lives near a Jiffy Lube, they stock the V6 filter and charge roughly $36 for the oil change. ( alot easier than crawling under the car and probably close to the same cost as DIY.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (mgman715)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgman715* »_If anyone lives near a Jiffy Lube, they stock the V6 filter and charge roughly $36 for the oil change. ( alot easier than crawling under the car and probably close to the same cost as DIY.

For that price there is no way they are using synthetic oil.
Be warned - you will void your warranty.
HTH


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (henna gaijin)*

Think Jiffy Lube would charge $36 for an oil change on a V10 using 505.01 and the V10 filters?


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (mgman715)*

The math doesnt add up. 0-40 mobil-1 synthetic, the only oil that I understand to actually meet the vw standards, costs $5.50 - $6 per qt. x 7 or 8 qts (v6 versus v8). The oil would cost more than the oil change. 
I found a local TIRES PLUS to do the oil changes for $12. LABOR ONLY. I bring the oil & filter. Problem is...

The filter i bought for my v8 was wrong. What made me curious about all this is the fact that through my research... i notticed that several mfrs make different filters for the v8 and v6, while others market a universal filter that works on both.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: V6 DIY oil change (spockcat)*

BTW:
VWoA Approved use for 506.01 on the V10 

-


----------

